# while hunting for eggs we found these :D



## paigew (Apr 8, 2012)

Do any of you bug shooters know what kind this is? We tried googling to no avail  They are swarming our yard right now, eating a whole fence line of ivy. Shot these with my 50mm 1.8




IMG_8198.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




IMG_8215.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




IMG_8216.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr

and one of my nature girl who discovered our caterpillar farm and who was so gentle with her 'friends' 



IMG_8205.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't help you with the name. But it's a very nice set. Picture 1 is the best of the lot for me. Nice DOF. I didn't include the picture of our daughter as part of the set. I like the composition with her facial expression and interaction with the caterpillar. Picture does look some what under exposed.


----------



## paigew (Apr 8, 2012)

thanks joel! yes, the pic of my daughter is not the 'best' picture but I had to include it anyway ! I think I messed with the curves too much because it does look a little underexposed.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Closest I could find was this..  NPWRC :: Caterpillars of Eastern Forests  ---------      or --------          Alypia octomaculata - Eight-spotted Forester photo - Sam Jaffe photos at pbase.com

check out these sites:

Image Gallery | Butterflies and Moths of North America

North and South American Butterflies 18-III-2012
NPWRC :: Caterpillars of Eastern Forests

Order Lepidoptera - Butterflies and Moths - BugGuide.Net

Caterpillars of North Texas

Texas caterpillars - search in pictures


----------



## paigew (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Charlie!! That has to be it!! I knew you would know hehehe.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2012)

paigew said:


> Thanks Charlie!! That has to be it!! I knew you would know hehehe.



Not totally sure.. but probably! They have so many different little stages where they change a little bit.. hard to say.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful set......looks a lot of fun


----------



## paigew (Apr 8, 2012)

greybeard said:


> Beautiful set......looks a lot of fun



Thanks


----------



## matthewo (Apr 8, 2012)

We have green ones.  They eat plants to death.  They will eat a whole tomato plant if you let them.  If you have nice plant squash them.  Crazy thing is they scream.

Sometimes if you squash them they wont die.  I had to light them on fire.  They burn.  I know its not nice.  But its the easy way to kill em


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2012)

matthewo said:


> We have green ones.  They eat plants to death.  They will eat a whole tomato plant if you let them.  If you have nice plant squash them.  Crazy thing is they scream.



Sounds like Tomato Hornworms... they are nasty!


----------



## Tony S (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks like a "Forest Tent Catapillar" to me.... " The forest tent caterpillar is dusky gray, sparsely hairy, with fine yellow-brown stripes on the shoulder and side separated by a broad blue lateral stripe. Its most distinguishing feature is a series of white diamond or keyhole-shaped spots running along its back. "

Check this link out and the image on the page matches up with the ones you posted.
UC IPM: UC Management Guidelines for Tent Caterpillars on Plum



 Ohhh, and do what you can to get rid of them. They are a pest and easily infest and kill trees.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tony S said:


> Looks like a "Forest Tent Catapillar" to me.... " The forest tent caterpillar is dusky gray, sparsely hairy, with fine yellow-brown stripes on the shoulder and side separated by a broad blue lateral stripe. Its most distinguishing feature is a series of white diamond or keyhole-shaped spots running along its back. "
> 
> Check this link out and the image on the page matches up with the ones you posted.
> UC IPM: UC Management Guidelines for Tent Caterpillars on Plum
> ...



Tony.. the Forest Tent Caterpillar has broad blue horizontal stripes the entire length of it's body! The ones Paige posted lack any blue on their bodies...  

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...rpillar.jpg/792px-Forest_Tent_Caterpillar.jpg


----------



## paigew (Apr 8, 2012)

I really do think it is the one charlie mentioned especially since it is on our 'virginia creeper' vine. from what I read the eight spotted forester loves the stuff! Thanks for the input!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice shots Paige  I really like the first and third, as for your daughter she is just simply precious


----------

